# New Job Rave!!!!



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been looking for a new job for quite a long time. I went to lots of interviews and even had places call me back but nothing worked out. I was waiting for a call back from a boutique where I had a really good interview, they really liked me, and the woman was interested in buying my jewelry to sell in the shop as well. On a whim I decided to check craigslist because it had been a couple days and it wouldnt hurt to throw a couple more applications out there. I found an ad for a vets office that needed help in an area of the city I had only heard of, never been to. I sent my resume and within an hour the woman and I were emailing back and forth and I had an interview set up for the next day (tuesday). Went on the interview, the office was beautiful, its in a wealthy area, and I would be working in their dog daycare about 5 hours out of every shift. I anxiously waited to see what would happen since both places liked me so much and friday the vets office got back to me and wants me to start monday!!

On top of that, today I'm going to look at a school today to possibly start their vet tech program in the fall. I'm still going to go back to the boutique to see if they want to sell my jewelry because having a local place selling my stuff would be really cool. My next step is a sewing machine for dog collars and rattie cage sets! Its been a hard couple of months and I'm glad to be moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations! This is such happy news to hear!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That sounds awesome !!! Congratulations! I'm happy to hear that you are finding some awesome jobs and starting a new chapter of your life  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone  

The school was really great, I really hope I get accepted. It turns out that since all of my gen eds are done at my local community college, they'll accept up to 30 credits and I'll probably jump right in an only need a year or two to graduate, which is great because I am so tired of this school thing lol.

I'm just... happy haha


----------

